# Lowrance vs. Humminbird help



## jackstar (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello,

I realize that some of this is personal preference, but I would like some advice. I have an old Humminbird graph on my boat that I am looking to replace with a new sonar/gps unit. I'm looking to spend somewhere in the $500-700 range.

I used my old H-Bird for years and years and fish mostly inland lakes and some on St. Mary's river. I have been reading up on the merits and drawbacks of various types of gps and sonar because I've never used them before.

So, armed with this info I went to two different Bass Pro shops, one of them twice. On all three occasions, the salesmen went directly to the Lowrance unit pre-loaded with maps and said that was by far the best unit (can't remember the unit/model number) and totally superior to H-Bird b/c you have to buy the Navionics maps separately, etc. etc. 

It almost seemed to me that they were purposely pushing Lowrance and not giving fully objective advice. Are Lowarance units that much better than the H-Bird HD 700 series units? Does Bass Pro have some kind of deal with Lowrance to push their product? It just seemed too much a coincidence to me.

Anyway, I am used to H-Bird units, have the H-Bird mounts already on the boat, and I like the fact that I can buy the navionics maps for multiple states (I also fish alot with family in Indiana as well as Michigan). So, does anyone have some advice for me on this issue or any experience about which unit they prefer and why? 

I really appreciate any insight from anybody. Thanks in advance.

JS


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

I got a 898 c si this year..this thing is unreal i have only used it in the river and once on the lake.. I would say for a few more hundred go up to a 700. and ul never look back.. I was looking for a 700 and they told me to go up to an 800... HE was wright..


----------



## SCOUTER (Jun 12, 2009)

I have had a matrix20 by h-bied for 8 years and loved the gps on it. Went to Gandert Mt and found the 788c on sale for $499. now i have an extra gps antena and transducer as the 788 with work with the gps antena and transducer already on my boat. I used the new mount and transducer to build a box to use either the matrix20 or 788 while ice fishing. Have used it once already and love it.


----------



## Ralphy (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a lowarence hds5 it is an awsome tool quite simply amazing but I wouldn't hesitate to buy a new hummingbird, after I bought my hds5 I kept hearing bad things about lowarence service dept and what a nightmare it was to get help. On the other hand I've heard hummingbird servive is top shelf. I just bought a hummingbird model 35 flasher for ice fishing and am quite impressed with it. Very simple to use and very accurate even shows spitshot and hook. If I had it to over I think I would go with the bird just my two cents.


----------

